# No beans.



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

We finished our usable bean stock yesterday so until the Jailbreak is ready we have to use ready ground Lavazza. The first cups were made this morning, the comments were "this is like motorway coffee" and "shop bought".

While it wasn't dreadful it is only after grinding fresh beans for a while that the marked differences actually smack you in the face.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Your lucky. I have yet to buy some beans for the first time ever and taste the difference.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Eyedee said:


> We finished our usable bean stock yesterday so until the Jailbreak is ready we have to use ready ground Lavazza. The first cups were made this morning, the comments were "this is like motorway coffee" and "shop bought".
> 
> While it wasn't dreadful it is only after grinding fresh beans for a while that the marked differences actually smack you in the face.


been the same boat myself i think the ever increasing consumption messes up my forward planning. I've now resorted to keeping a bag of jailbreak in the freezer with a strict stock rotation

Gaz


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Get your down to your local Costa and buy a tin of their beans. My favourite. I'm nearly at the end of my Jailbreak bag so I will be falling back on Costa until I order some new beans.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Worth breaking into the bag even if it's straight off roast. I find grinding finer helps tame it a little.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Costa are on my S41T list after they ripped me off at Northampton M1 services, for an extra shot, they charged me the full price of an espresso and when I complained they wouldn't refund me anything.

They can obviously afford to alienate people but I think bad service MUST be punished, so no costa for me Sandy.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Glenn, I'm on it tomorrow, roasted Monday so should be OK Friday, finger crossed

Ian


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Ian, I would email, phone or write to Costa about it. I have complained before and received a voucher card.

I believe the motorway branches are not quite the same as those on the High Street, and on the whole you can tell the staff do not have the same motivation. There are of course exceptions to this.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Costa motorway is definitely different to high street, we have stopped once on the motorway and after seeing my shot extracted for a record 2 minutes resulting in a very bitter coffee I vowed never to return, I wanted to complain but realized the young assistants obviously did not have a clue so gave up on that idea.


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

Motorway Costas are run by Moto themselves as a Costa franchisee. My sources tell me that for every inspection a service station Costa fails, Moto are fined £150 - small change for a store that charges 20% above standard Costa prices.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I complained in writing and was put on to the people who run the franchise, the guy said sorry. Huh. I said sorry just doesnt cut it, refund the money you scammed out of me. --------------------------NOTHING.

Ian


----------

